
S&P 500 to exclude Snap after voting rights debate - gabbo
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/01/sp-500-to-exclude-snap-after-voting-rights-debate.html
======
hendzen
This is huge. There are a huge amount of capital inflows from indexers from
being part of the SP500. This will be a strong disencentive to future IPO
candidates for issuing shares with reduced voting rights.

